# kelly and tulip



## jetta360 (Dec 21, 2010)

When I got Kelly and tulip from the pet shop they were both super shy and anti social (to me) now tulip the one in the first picture is the more cuddley one and Kelly is the rambunctious little hoarder with a sense of humor. 
Tulip
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5625991271/
Kelly
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5626571228/
Tulip yleft Kelly yright
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5626582640/


----------



## Joey (Apr 9, 2011)

Both cutey pies


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

Awww! They are so sweet looking!


----------



## jetta360 (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you! They are super sweet, and playful. They nibble my toes if they aren't getting enough attention lol.


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Awwwww


----------

